# New spoo



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My Standards fair better on higher protein kibble. We considered those without any amount of chicken or grains due to allergies: Wellness, EVO, Fromm and Taste of the Wild. TOTW fish and lamb formulas emerged as the winner. I supplement with a bit of canned buffalo, bison, venison and rabbit to try to avoid future protein allergies.


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you my pomeranians is on Wellness now, I tried evo with her and it made her really constipated. Im going to look more into taste of the wild.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been feeding Orijen for about 2 months, before that I was feeding Wellness CORE. The coats are gorgeous on the Orijen. I feed the 6 fish formula with everyone getting a little Orijen puppy (my puppy is on that 50/50 with the 6 fish). So far really happy with it and the coat and skin difference is huge!


----------

